# Free Pointer to a Good Home



## Mac (Jun 22, 2016)

Free male rescue dog to a good home.  He appears to be a German Shorthaired Pointer.  We tried to find his owner without success.  We have nursed him back to good health.  All shots are current. He has been neutered and has a microchip.  He is on Trifexis (heartworm, flea, and worm preventive).  Our vet thinks he is about 18 months old.  He is very smart and energetic.  He loves the water, will ride and stay in the back of the truck without a lease.   He comes when called and will sit and stay.  We just don’t have the time to devote to a pet. He needs more attention than we are able to give.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 23, 2016)

Soooooo tempting to give my female GSP a companion...... but my wife would seriously kill me.


----------



## Mac (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies,  Blue Boy now has a new good home.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats to Blue Boy and thanks to you.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 24, 2016)

This is a good ending.


----------

